# Did Mike Tyson get knocked out in Prison?



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I remember a while back there was this one really credible source on ESB that said he got inside info regarding how Tyson was knocked out twice by this Prison fighter name Rakim Oaks. He said that Oaks was a natural talent and Tyson under estimated him the 1st time and got kayoed in the 3rd round. Than the 2nd time Tyson trained but still lost a lopsided decision.

Any of you hear about this or it's just a myth?


----------



## Unloco (Sep 19, 2013)

sure bro


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8024-The-Rakim-Oaks-thread


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Yes he was knocked out by a body shot. Some guy named Raymi


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=13548933


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Johnstown said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8024-The-Rakim-Oaks-thread


I'm telling you this is the ONLY time I became suspicious of conspiracy theories..

This was the ONE thread on ESB that was just deleted at the same time it was deleted on NSB and Asylum.

The Rakim Oaks Story was going on 50-60 pages with all 3 forums talking about it and it ALL vanished that same night.

There is truth to that story. The only thing I remember was the prisoners chanting 'OAKS OAKS'. The Snipes movie was also based off that.


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

same fucking thread as this one is about to become.... http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=13548933


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Mods. Plz delete this thread.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

lol


----------



## Johnstown (Jun 4, 2013)

this should just be in the lounge....fucking flex was pulling this lame shit back on ESB.....


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

_'And the calls echoed the prison... Oaks! Oaks! Oaks!'_


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike Tyson? the fighter? lol No he wasn't ko'd in prison by some unskilled street brawler. Stop it. That's all BS rumors. Most of the guys in jail probably liked Tyson, some were scared of him. Who would mess with him? come on.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Remember that thread on ESB where someone claimed their alcoholic uncle who had been a skinhead supposedly had a friend that beat up Mike in Prison by getting him to the ground? :lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncles know more about boxing than us: MF'n FACT
(My Uncle said...)


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Oaks! Oaks! Oaks!

I remember that thread LOL. Dude stole the story from a movie.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

There is no way in hell this story would have not been leaked if it were true. Sounds like a movie script to me...

But I have a book at home called Mike Tyson: The Release of Power written by Reg Guteridge that claims that Tyson did knock out an inmate in prison. Unfortunately I have never been able to find a corroborating source for this. 

Tyson mentioned on the Howard Stern show that he did hit the odd inmate here and there, so maybe there is truth to the Guteridge claim after all.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> There is no way in hell this story would have not been leaked if it were true. Sounds like a movie script to me...
> 
> But I have a book at home called Mike Tyson: The Release of Power written by Reg Guteridge that claims that Tyson did knock out an inmate in prison. Unfortunately I have never been able to find a corroborating source for this.
> 
> Tyson mentioned on the Howard Stern show that he did hit the odd inmate here and there, so maybe there is truth to the Guteridge claim after all.


No it's true. FUCK.. I can't find that thread ANYWHERE.. but DAMN IT it was great.. I can't remember what was written anymore.. but it was hella good.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mike Tyson was ko'd by Monroe Hutchen.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Rakim Oaks is rumoured to have father both Wlad and Lennox Lewis.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Rakim Oaks was ESB'S answer to NSB'S Tiger Muhammad... in a way deleting that thread and taking it out of existence was pretty cruel and cold.
Threads like those deserved to stay on the Generals.... but than again there were so many epic threads from the Lounge that was deleted.. adding another one to the list wouldn't make that much of a difference.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

dyna said:


> Rakim Oaks is rumoured to have father both Wlad and Lennox Lewis.


Why would a ATG, GOAT, HOFer like Oaks father a pussy ****** like Wlad?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Why would a ATG, GOAT, HOFer like Oaks father a pussy ****** like Wlad?


Chavez Sr fathered Chavez Jr though............................


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

shouldn't you start this crap in the lounge?


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

All this reminds me of is the movie Undisputed. People take movies to seriously.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2013)

It's not true no matter whose thread from what site claimed it. It's as believable as Moses getting a list of things not to do from God.


----------



## Gatorbama (Jun 17, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No it's true. FUCK.. I can't find that thread ANYWHERE.. but DAMN IT it was great.. I can't remember what was written anymore.. but it was hella good.


who is that broad in your avatar


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Rakim Oaks is the GOAT


----------



## nfc90210 (Oct 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Oaks! Oaks! Oaks!
> 
> I remember that thread LOL. Dude stole the story from a movie.


Yep, it's the plot from a Walter Hill movie called _Undisputed_, which starred Ving Rhames and Wesley Snipes. I saw it years ago and thought that it was fun. It did badly in the US though and, I think, ended up coming out straight on DVD in the UK.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0281322/


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

nfc90210 said:


> Yep, it's the plot from a Walter Hill movie called _Undisputed_, which starred Ving Rhames and Wesley Snipes. I saw it years ago and thought that it was fun. It did badly in the US though and, I think, ended up coming out straight on DVD in the UK.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0281322/


They said the movie was based off Oaks though.


----------



## Powerpuncher (May 20, 2013)

Doubtful, but a decent puncher can knock a top boxer out if given a clean cheap shot


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This thread is funny, yes? :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

@FelixTrinidad, where that thread of yours with all those posts from the 90's?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I remember a while back there was this one really credible source on ESB that said he got inside info regarding how Tyson was knocked out twice by this Prison fighter name Rakim Oaks. He said that Oaks was a natural talent and Tyson under estimated him the 1st time and got kayoed in the 3rd round. Than the 2nd time Tyson trained but still lost a lopsided decision.
> 
> Any of you hear about this or it's just a myth?


I thought they separate the celebrities from the regular inmates.


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

:rofl at this thread


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Why is this not in lounge?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I thought they separate the celebrities from the regular inmates.


No they do.. Tyson had it all and was originally supposed to serve 10 years I think. But this big time mob boss told Tyson if he fight the 'Prison Champ' he got strings to shorten the charges and Tyson can get out by the mid 90's.
The Mob Dude was a huge fan of boxing and loved the older guys like Marciano,Louis, (I don't think he liked Ali because he was racist imo) but the Mob Dude felt like Rakim could have been the most dominant Heavyweight of the 90's and could have taken down Lennox,Evander,Riddick etc.. So he arranged the fight and Tyson I guess didn't train properly and got knocked out badly. He trained hard for the rematch and STILL lost via UD. Shit was insane.

But anyways that's what I heard.. I'm not saying this is true.. But that's just what I heard.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

nfc90210 said:


> Yep, it's the plot from a Walter Hill movie called _Undisputed_, which starred Ving Rhames and Wesley Snipes. I saw it years ago and thought that it was fun. It did badly in the US though and, I think, ended up coming out straight on DVD in the UK.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0281322/


How can it copy the movie though? The time line destroys the 'movie theory' pretty badly.
The movie came out in 2002.. Tyson went to prison in the early 90's. The timeline doesn't even match.
:huh


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Tyson was a celebrity when he went to jail. He will be isolated from the other prisoners. He was the former heavyweight champion for fucks sake..... they are NOT letting him box other guys in the prison, that is fucking retarded. Do you know how sue happy America is? They will not have that liability on their hands.


Would the California athletic commission even reinstate his license if he was fighting guys in fucking prison in whatever amateur type bouts they have in there?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Tyson was a celebrity when he went to jail. He will be isolated from the other prisoners. He was the former heavyweight champion for fucks sake..... they are NOT letting him box other guys in the prison, that is fucking retarded. Do you know how sue happy America is? They will not have that liability on their hands.
> 
> Would the California athletic commission even reinstate his license if he was fighting guys in fucking prison in whatever amateur type bouts they have in there?


No he didn't fight any guys. He only fought one and that one was a former stand out fighter himself. The only reason that guy didn't turn pro was because he caught his gf with another man and he beat that man to death. It was the only time he lost his temper.

Tyson didn't officially box anybody else but him.. but there was this one Black Supremist gang that wanted Tyson to join up with them to form the Panther Brotherhood or something but Tyson just fucked them up because he was a lone dog and wasn't used to taking orders.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Rumour as they based the movie on the Tyson story.
Having said that; that it was not leaked, filmed, taped, audio-taped is telling, especially if it was live-fed to "select" people outside of the joint. 
I am sorry but, the characters involved are not ones to pass on the opportunity of selling this little golden nugget. There is no code in the system that would prevent these types from taking the opp. I cant even find a pic of this supposed Rakim. We want it to be true, just like we want to see someone unbeatable. It is similar to all the people mystifying Ibeabuchi. "He would have cleaned the division!".
Same old shit; except someone we have never seen, and he beats the baddest man of the day (who was very beatable); we love this kind of shit. But it is not true.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> No he didn't fight any guys. He only fought one and that one was a former stand out fighter himself. The only reason that guy didn't turn pro was because he caught his gf with another man and he beat that man to death. It was the only time he lost his temper.
> 
> Tyson didn't officially box anybody else but him.. but there was this one Black Supremist gang that wanted Tyson to join up with them to form the Panther Brotherhood or something but Tyson just fucked them up because he was a lone dog and wasn't used to taking orders.


:lol: Tyson didnt officially box shit in prison. They will not allow it because of liability reasons. The guy running the prison doesnt want to get fired either. Tyson was kept separated from general population. Nice trolling


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> How can it copy the movie though? The time line destroys the 'movie theory' pretty badly.
> The movie came out in 2002.. Tyson went to prison in the early 90's. The timeline doesn't even match.
> :huh


:lol:

Right... and when did the story came up?


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

The story is totally bogus. Interesting and all, but 100% fake. 

What is interesting is that according to his new book, he did end up having an altercation in prison. On the Howard Stern show he said he punched out two people, but in the book he mentions only one guy. They apparently were horsing around and things got a little heated, and this guy (a big, light-skinned black according to Tyson) ended up with a knot on his forehead. Mike says that the guy told the guards that he tripped and fell, because the guards got to hear about the altercation and wanted to know what happened. 

Tyson mentions that he had a real bad attitude when he got there, because he was expecting the worst. It was not a prison for hardcore criminals, although due to overcrowding they were admitting murderers and rapists by the time he got there. On the first night of his sentence, he told his cellmate, a guy he later befriended called Earl "I'll fucking kill you if you touch my shit, motherfucker. Better nothing be missing. And I'm not cleaning no room. Just don't talk to me." 

This Earl guy introduced Tyson to another inmate called Wayno, and together they ended up pretty much running the prison. Not through intimidation, but because Tyson was getting a ton of shit in the mail, which he would sell off to the inmates for favours or money. Tyson has very little problems with anyone there, and most treated him (quite understandably) like the celebrity he was. Now and then he was punished and sent to the hole, but even then he could usually score a Walkman or something to help keep him occupied. 

That's kind of what I meant when I said in another thread when I said we have been wrong about Tyson all these years. I always thought that prison may intimidate Tyson and that he'd be a sitting duck for some fool or group looking to make a name for themselves. He said that once he figured out how the system in prison worked, he was pretty content there. Tyson is by nature a hustler. Having been in juvenile centres all his life, prison was pretty much where he felt comfortable. He mentions later that he briefly thought about committing a crime just to go back in there, because there was no pressure and nobody wanted anything from him.


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

I doubt he'd want back in the can now at 47, easier to cope when you're a 25 year old prime beast like he was.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> The story is totally bogus. Interesting and all, but 100% fake.
> 
> What is interesting is that according to his new book, he did end up having an altercation in prison. On the Howard Stern show he said he punched out two people, but in the book he mentions only one guy. They apparently were horsing around and things got a little heated, and this guy (a big, light-skinned black according to Tyson) ended up with a knot on his forehead. Mike says that the guy told the guards that he tripped and fell, because the guards got to hear about the altercation and wanted to know what happened.
> 
> ...


Stop ruining a good story with your facts!


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I remember a while back there was this one really credible source on ESB that said he got inside info regarding how Tyson was knocked out twice by this Prison fighter name Rakim Oaks. He said that Oaks was a natural talent and Tyson under estimated him the 1st time and got kayoed in the 3rd round. Than the 2nd time Tyson trained but still lost a lopsided decision.
> 
> Any of you hear about this or it's just a myth?


Oh boy, here we go with this Rakim Oaks bullshit again.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Oaks, Oaks, Oaks :ibutt


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

fists of fury said:


> The story is totally bogus. Interesting and all, but 100% fake.
> 
> What is interesting is that according to his new book, he did end up having an altercation in prison. On the Howard Stern show he said he punched out two people, but in the book he mentions only one guy. They apparently were horsing around and things got a little heated, and this guy (a big, light-skinned black according to Tyson) ended up with a knot on his forehead. Mike says that the guy told the guards that he tripped and fell, because the guards got to hear about the altercation and wanted to know what happened.
> 
> ...


That sounds exactly like the movie......... This just confirms the story is true.. Lol.
In the movie.. the 'Heavyweight champ' also threatened to kill his cellmate if his cellmate touches his shit.. and his cellmate later on introduced the Champ to the old mobster guy who set up the match.

Lol. Either the story is true or Tyson saw the movie. Either way.. the book actually ENFORCED the Rakim Oaks myth.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Stop ruining a good story with your facts!


His facts actually support the Rakim Oaks myth.. his facts is exactly like the freaking script of the movie. (Minus the match making.. but everything else is really similar)


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

You've got to be trollin


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I've asked Tyson on facebook personally.
He said Rakim Oaks did KO him

In an interview with Jenna he also confirms it


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Oaks a G


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> His facts actually support the Rakim Oaks myth.. his facts is exactly like the freaking script of the movie. (Minus the match making.. but everything else is really similar)


You're on to something Felix. Good detective work there. :bbb


----------

